# Repairing scratch in laminate counter



## Keyo77 (Jul 18, 2007)

My mother's knife slipped off the cutting board and scratched her laminate countertop. It's more of a cut into the laminate than a surface scratch. Is there anyway to repair this without replacing the laminate?


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Not really.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

http://www.ehow.com/how_114320_repair-laminate-countertops.html

http://www.onthehouse.com/wp/19940214

http://www.diynetwork.com/diy/hk_cabinets_counters/article/0,2037,DIY_13942_2268441,00.html


----------

